

BSD vs. Linux - kunai
http://aboutthebsds.wordpress.com/2013/03/31/bsd-vs-linux/

======
anonymoushn
The article is about as worthwhile as the comments:

 _God doesn’t want BSDs because BSDs don’t respect the freedom of Humans. BSD
developers will burn in hell because the the license doesn’t follow the 10
commandments like GPL does. Richard Stallman is a messiah sent to us by God
himself, let him show us the path to righteousness, let him drive us to
heaven! Let us be purged of this evil my brothers!_

 _FreeBSD even uses a demon as their mascot, what blasphemy is this!? The BSDs
have strayed too far from the path of righteousness but thank God for sending
us the prophet Linus Torvalds for he and Richard Stallman are our only
salvation. As long as these 2 brave souls are by our side there will be hope._

 _Do not worry my brethren, God will punish all who make and use BSD and BSD
will be wiped out of the face of the earth._

 _God bless GNU /Linux._

~~~
rz2k
That one at least sounds like it's ridiculing the readership of the blog.

~~~
plorkyeran
The whole blog is sort of Poe's law territory. I suspect the author is a
nutjob rather than a troll, but a lot of the comments I have no idea if
they're agreeing with him or making fun of him.

------
belorn
_Please avoid introducing classic flamewar topics unless you have something
genuinely new to say about them._

I know this guideline is meant for comments, but I would consider it equal for
submitted articles. The only thing a discussion around this article can create
is a classic flamewar over bsd vs linux, or bsd vs gpl. Neither would bring
genuinely new and interesting comments, but simply a "I will uppvote anyone
posting positive things about my sport team, and I will downvote anyone who
posts positives things about the opposing team".

~~~
kunai
That's not why I submitted it though. The point of this article was to show
that misleading things about BSD are all over the internet. I apologize if
that didn't somehow manifest itself. The original title was actually "The
truth about BSD (apparently)," but of course, it got changed under the classic
HN scapegoat of "editorialization."

~~~
belorn
The article begins by complaining that all over the Internet people write
misleading things about their sport team, and thus goes and write why their
team is great and the opposing team is wrong.

You then submit it here to "show" that misleading things about your sport team
(the opposing team to the article) are all over the Internet.

Exactly how do you expect this will bring genuinely new and interesting
comments about either team?

------
greenyoda
" _It also protects user and developers from ... any malicious persons or
companies who try to sue them over the software._ "

How could a software license (a contract between the user and the providers of
the software) possibly protect a Linux user from being sued by a third party?
The third party didn't agree to the contract, so it's not bound by it in any
way.

------
dmm
The "BSDs" are vastly different systems with different designs, goals, and
cultures. Making blanket statements, without any specific examples is
worrthless. This is trash meant to appeal to the biases of readers too poorly
informed to know their ignorance.

------
ch_123
There's some guy (with multiple aliases) who trolls the Phoronix forums
whenever there's a BSD-related topic. I'm pretty sure this is his blog.

------
r0muald
> Lol, BSD is for losers, switched from FreeBSD to Ubuntu 10 years ago and
> never looked back..

This comment made my day

------
mariuolo
Article sounds biased. I'd like to read a riposte from a BSD follower.

------
tux
Very good article, thank you. I'm so glad I'm using Arch Linux (GNU/Linux)

~~~
kunai
It seems you misunderstood the point of this submission.

BSD is absolutely not what it says in this article, hence the editorialized
"apparently" in this article. (Hope the HN mods don't ban me for it :P)

Don't take everything on HN at face value. Sometimes things are meant to be
analyzed, like that "What 4chan thinks of HN" post.

~~~
tux
Actually, what is said in the article is truth. Because I tried OpenBSD and
FreeBSD before and many of the points are valid. ^_^ I just haven't had time
to test them all.

~~~
weland
Care to comment on _which_ of those points you found valid?

~~~
tux
Sure :-) #1 "Installing Software" I absolutely agree linux is much better with
this. I had issues installing even the simplest of applications that just work
on linux. #2 "Security" using "PF" was horrible in comparison to iptables when
I tried it. But all this VS posts is useless in the end. Use what works for
you personally and don't listen to anyone else.

~~~
jorgecastillo
I can't believe that you had any issues installing packages on OpenBSD. I've
had a much harder time installing software on some Linux systems. From my
personal experience in OpenBSD, if there is a package for the software it more
or less works, if there is not you better move on. Porting software to OpenBSD
is not an easy task if you don't know what your doing (I don't).

Even though I like BSD systems I must admit I think Linux is a better choice
on the Desktop, I would't know about servers. The most annoying thing that
happens to me constantly in Linux and even as I type this is that from one
release to the other hardware that used to work stops working. But this is not
a show stopper as most issues can be easily worked around. Since
virtualization became a viable choice to most consumers I don't see an excuse
not to use Linux.

~~~
tux
Yeah well try comparing BSD package manager and pacman :-) You'll see what I
mean. Especially AUR ^_^

